# SolenTTeers - Meet*** WEDNESDAY 11TH FEBRUARY***



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

******************************************************************************************
At the Pub called The Clump Out & Out, Chilworth (North of Southampton - M3/M27)

Go to http://www.multimap.com and type the postcode SO16 7JZ - The Pub is actually on the main road. 
*****************************************************************************************
*

The main forum has had a few mumblings about a pub meet in the South (Solent) area, so how about seeing if there is interest to have a meet somewhere in the area?

Any suggestions of

a) Date
b) Suitable Venue

RichD, TTotal, Andyman, SLKTony (or are you now DSGTony  ), Cockhead, MarkEBears etc are you up for this?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds Good.
What about a bomb around the New Forest. Some good pubs and roads!
Need good weather though.
Can we get enough SolenTTeers together to form a noticable presence at the Brooklands Meet in the Summer?
Jog


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

New year, new login, new car.

I've still got the SLK, but replaced my daily driver with an Audi now.

I can't make the last week of January (holiday) but the New Forest sounds good to me - how about 1st week of February?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Are we talking weekend (daytime) or weekday evening.

Hi Tony - what happened to the DSG them, you were dead keen last spring?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Huh. Don't I get an invite?

Tony, you've got an S4 as your commuting car???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Everyone gets an invite, I just listed the names of those I remembered from spring last year.


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Off topic ;D

I tried a DSG TT (I was going to get an A3 3.2DSG but I couldn't find a demonstrator) which was very good indeed, but I kept thinking of the S4 I drove last June. So I've got a 6-speed slushbox S4 now...and commute at a steady 22mpg  ...which really isn't so bad. I'll sell the SLK in the summer though.

On topic ;D

I'm more likely to be available for an evening meet, but if you decide to do a weekend lunchtime I'd probably be able to make it too.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Come on Hants Dorset W.Sussex Wiltshire owners. Get you interest in a solent meet noted.
Post your interest to this thread.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jog you have IM


----------



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

I would like to meet up with some other TTr's in the area. Don't mind where the venue is. In the spring Goodwood is quite good cos theres usually some sort of motorsport going on plus places to eat etc


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I'm easy... and up for anything as you know. How about a weekend blast somewhere? I see the TVR club did a nice drive which takes in some pretty exciting roads (including Zig Zag hill) http://www.tvrcc-dorset.co.uk/Events/5% ... unties.htm. How about that?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi all,

Just letting everyone know a central southampton 180 TTC owner is keen to meet up for any events going - prefer weekend, but school nights could be ok.

Goodwood when weather improves a must.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How about a pub meet to band a few ideas about.

Can I suggest the Clump at Chilworth 8pm Wednesday 11th Feb?

Any thoughts.....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Count me in for the Meet on 11th Feb at the clump.
Goodwood in the sun sounds good too.
Jog


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Andyman
I checked out the TVR route mentioned earlier. A must do for a sunny day.
Jog


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Forgot to say earlier. The Clump at Chilworth has changed name after being fitted out a few months ago. Cant remember the new name but will post it later.
Jog


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Jog - would appreciate directions to non-chump named pub!

Tah!!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Count me in for a beer on the 11th. The route taken by the TVR club looks great and I reckon we should sort something for later in the spring when the weather is a bit beter. Its roughly the route taken in 2002 on Big Jon's drive before the Beaulieu national meet.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For those that don't know the venue formally known as the Clump, go to http://www.multimap.com and type the postcode * SO16 7JZ *

The Pub is actually on the main road.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

The Clump has been renamed as follows:
Out and Out, Chilworth Road, Chilworth, Southampton.
For map see MighT Tee link to Multimap.com
See you there! ;D


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just to confuse:
The Clump is still the Clump although the sign says Clump out and out.
In a way I was right and in a way I was wrong!!!
See you on the 11th.
Jog


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Should be there ,nice to catch up...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm looking doubtful now. 8pm's a bit late for me. I've got an early start the next day.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ok so I wont go then Phil.......now you can then ! : LOL ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ok so I wont go then Phil.......now you can then ! : LOL ;D


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

So who is comming next Wednesday then? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll be there.

Come on all you guy and gals in the Solent region....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I definitely can't make wednesday.  Picking someone up from Heathrow that evening.
Next time...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry you cant make it Phil.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah me too. I was looking forward. Ah well.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I should be there if I ever get out of work.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you all there tonight ;D ;D


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guy's

As a new TT owner and new to the TTOC, I'll be there!
Live on the Waterside (Langley area) and look forward to meeting you all!

See you around 8pm in Chliworth!

Regards
Shaun.
(aka) JRV


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice meeting you all for the first time on Wednesday. Really enjoyed it!

All the best and see you all soon!

Shaun and Gina
(JRV)


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. I didn't finish work until gone 10pm.

I'm still up for organising that drive later in the year if anyone else is interested.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andy - would like to say we missed you  Seriously pity you couldn't make it.

Out of interest is Cockhead and RichD still about?

I hope a good night was had by all, the sound of the V6's and S4 leaving was great and turned a few heads from Joe public.

Looking forward to the March meet.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I still speak to Chris (Cockhead) occasionally, however I know he has a lot on his plate at the moment so suspect you won't see him around much. Not sure about Rich.

This week and next week are a bit crazy at work due to a big deadline and I'm on holiday the week after. When I come back I'll kick things off for a southern area weekend hoon if you're up for it.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Good to meet you all last night.
Shame more didnt attend.
See you some time in March.
Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys please put medown for the next one...had some rather urgent things to do at the last minute.

Thats the last time I move house (this year) Grr :-X

Sorry to have missed this , but maybe next time it will be lighter..hows about the Flower Pots pub Phil ?Andy ? Richard?Kebab ?T7? 8)


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Good to meet some new faces, and see some new cars, especially DSG V6's.

Hope to see you all again at the next meeting.

Tony


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I wouldn't mind meeting up at the flower pots again some time. Nice place. I reckon it's worth going a bit nearer surrey to tempt that lot down. Plus it's on my way home.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant wait for the longer nights, remember them ???

PS , Phil has your car arrived then ? (sig pic !)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Cant wait for the longer nights, remember them ???
> 
> PS , Phil has your car arrived then ? (sig pic !)


I was waiting until someone pointed that out! It's been 10 months now. 

Still can't be arsed changing it though


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

So having missed the last one (work again!!!), who is organising the march meet?

Would be great to meet up with the old crowd again and chew the fat!! ;D

That reminds me must start a diet on Monday


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Where is the Flower pots pub???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark

the ""Pots" is at Cheriton http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=458170&y=128328&z=4&sv=458170,128328&st=4&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

Any thoughts on date for next meet?


----------

